# Neeva Pictures!!



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So the sun is splitting the skies in Scotland today its roasting! Which is awesome as its September which usually means its getting cold for us. 

The dogs are loving it, they've just been sunbathing out in the garden which is a total riot right now as its getting renovated thanks to my neighbours! Ive mentioned it before that their dogs are crazy but we have a little 4ft fence around our garden which I really liked there is a path separating mine and the neighbours garden but her fence is falling to pieces and her dogs kept trying to climb it in order to then jump our fence and get to my dogs, so we are in the process of putting up a 6ft fence which so far is going nicely!

But anyways I got some cute pics of Neeva today, she was 4 months last week and her shedding has calmed down loads, she's looking a bit scruffy right now as Ive noticed her ear and tail hair is coming in longer where her body is still shedding a bit lol! Her coat is so soft and thick she gets brushed daily which she loves so thats half the battle. 

Cute as a button.









Again..









Enjoying some scratches.









Another side shot!









Sticking her little tongue out!









And lastly she's one happy pup


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

Neeva is SO adorable!! My boy went through the shedding thing a couple months ago, his tail and ears are getting nice and long too! They look so silly in the awkward teenage phase, but Neeva is doing it gracefully!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Neeva is looking fabulous! She's growing up so beautifully. Loving the weather here too, it was smoldering hot yesterday. And it's hot again today too. But I'm at work til 5! Booooo!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> Neeva is SO adorable!! My boy went through the shedding thing a couple months ago, his tail and ears are getting nice and long too! They look so silly in the awkward teenage phase, but Neeva is doing it gracefully!


Aww thank you! Her shedding is calming down a bit, I kept finding her hair everywhere even in my bloody dinner total nightmare! And the worst is she loves to roll about in the mud and dig up beasties and spiders and roll on them she's always so dirty haha!



Chiluv04 said:


> Neeva is looking fabulous! She's growing up so beautifully. Loving the weather here too, it was smoldering hot yesterday. And it's hot again today too. But I'm at work til 5! Booooo!


Thanks love!! She's my wee pride and joy there really is something so amazing about long hairs. I have decided my next will be another long coat I love watching her change and grow, with pablo he's pretty much looked the same since I got him buts he's a handsome little man. Oh man I hope the weather is nice for you finishing work!! Or you get some sunshine on your days off! I'll need to be purchasing these guys some heavy winter coats and boots Scottish winter is something not to be taken lightly! Im dreading it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Aww thank you! Her shedding is calming down a bit, I kept finding her hair everywhere even in my bloody dinner total nightmare! And the worst is she loves to roll about in the mud and dig up beasties and spiders and roll on them she's always so dirty haha!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yes...I know exactly how you feel. Long coats exude such a unique aura. After getting my first, I was hooked. I went from one to 3 lol! They are so much fun to watch grow and develop into adults. I love how pretty and graceful they are when they are out in walks. The way their fur blows in the wind and they little tail fluffs. 

I dread winter too. Our last couple have been pretty brutal. Mine are indoors most of the time during winter. I do try to get them out if I am going shopping some place dog friendly or to the pet store. Winter is the time of year that I use my carriers the most.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Oh yes...I know exactly how you feel. Long coats exude such a unique aura. After getting my first, I was hooked. I went from one to 3 lol! They are so much fun to watch grow and develop into adults. I love how pretty and graceful they are when they are out in walks. The way their fur blows in the wind and they little tail fluffs.
> 
> I dread winter too. Our last couple have been pretty brutal. Mine are indoors most of the time during winter. I do try to get them out if I am going shopping some place dog friendly or to the pet store. Winter is the time of year that I use my carriers the most.


I do plan on getting a 3rd once Neeva is trained, So maybe around christmas time or early next year! Plus I really love grooming her its so relaxing I look forward to her coat coming in eee! 

I'll need to get a carrier for them I'm really dreading winter, last year was awful I couldnt leave the house for a week because of the snow.. but saying that I bet scottish summers are like your winters ha. How do you go about walking yours together? My two are all over the place I'm constantly switching and swapping hands, total nightmare.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> I do plan on getting a 3rd once Neeva is trained, So maybe around christmas time or early next year! Plus I really love grooming her its so relaxing I look forward to her coat coming in eee!
> 
> 
> 
> I'll need to get a carrier for them I'm really dreading winter, last year was awful I couldnt leave the house for a week because of the snow.. but saying that I bet scottish summers are like your winters ha. How do you go about walking yours together? My two are all over the place I'm constantly switching and swapping hands, total nightmare.



Are you thinking of getting a long coat boy or girl? I love grooming my long coats too 😍😍😍it's so much fun. Especially once their coats are fully grown in. Each of my girls coats are so different in length and texture. Kendall's takes the longest. 
I actually never take more than 2 at a time if I'm by myself. BF and I have taken the 4 at once. We try to do that every once in a while. Otherwise we take turns getting each dog out daily. Ava and Bailey get the most outings. Bailey and bf usually take a morning stroll. For guy bonding lol. And Ava gets out with me a lot as she's the most portable.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Wow neeva looks beautiful! We had some lush weather too, the dogs were sunbathing all day haha not so good today though


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Are you thinking of getting a long coat boy or girl? I love grooming my long coats too 😍😍😍it's so much fun. Especially once their coats are fully grown in. Each of my girls coats are so different in length and texture. Kendall's takes the longest.
> I actually never take more than 2 at a time if I'm by myself. BF and I have taken the 4 at once. We try to do that every once in a while. Otherwise we take turns getting each dog out daily. Ava and Bailey get the most outings. Bailey and bf usually take a morning stroll. For guy bonding lol. And Ava gets out with me a lot as she's the most portable.


Another long coat girl! I've really falling in love with them 😍 I was sitting with John in the garden on Sunday and he turned to me and was like "I can't wait until we get more chi's" I think he's more in love than me :laughing5: I think i, going to get a lead joiner for then so they're forced to walk nice, Neeva is such a social butterfly she just wants to say hello to everyone we pass where as pablo is more interested in peeing on things lol. It's crazy how different they are. And don't get me started on the guy bonding ha!! John is actually in love with pablo when he gets in from work the hello he gives the dogs is crazy I'm standing there like HELLO I LIVE HERE TOO!! But I can't complain I'm lucky to gave found someone who's as dog mad as me!



Jessicashield said:


> Wow neeva looks beautiful! We had some lush weather too, the dogs were sunbathing all day haha not so good today though


Aww thank you babe!! How you getting on with your crazy lot? Yeah the weather here today is crap. im unsure if it's to clear for the weekend, it's our anniversary on Friday do we were going to something with the dogs on sat wee family day out so praying it clears!!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking of getting a long coat boy or girl? I love grooming my long coats too 😍😍😍it's so much fun. Especially once their coats are fully grown in. Each of my girls coats are so different in length and texture. Kendall's takes the longest.
> ...


I'm managing alright  it's so much fun, I'm never bored haha! They are just coming into the teething phase so I have all that to look forward to. I hope you have a nice time at the weekend and happy anniversary! It will be my first wedding anniversary in March <3


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I'm managing alright  it's so much fun, I'm never bored haha! They are just coming into the teething phase so I have all that to look forward to. I hope you have a nice time at the weekend and happy anniversary! It will be my first wedding anniversary in March <3


Haha I have to applaud you you're doing so amazing with him!! We've just came to realise pablo is scared of men and we haven't a clue why his favourite family members are men! He loves woman but if a guy approaches he looses it so we need to work on that, crazy! Neevas teething like mad she's now chosen to chew my skirting boards and they're new so I'm loosing it and rubbing lemon on everything! :laughing5: thank you!! If it doesn't clear up we will prove go out for dinner or catch a late movie Ladt year we ordered chinese and watched Netflix haha we aren't really into pure extravagant things I get dead embarrassed haha I'm a simple lady Id rather just be comfy and happy! What are you doing for your first wedding anniversary now that's something that HAS to be celebrated


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

She is beautiful! I can't believe how much she is growing! Very sweet pictures.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

LittleBeverly2015 said:


> She is beautiful! I can't believe how much she is growing! Very sweet pictures.


Aww thank you Katie!! I know she's growing so much I was looking at pics of her when I first got her and can't believe the change  she's still absolutely mental though she really isn't a lady :laughing5:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Are you thinking of getting a long coat boy or girl? I love grooming my long coats too 😍😍😍it's so much fun. Especially once their coats are fully grown in. Each of my girls coats are so different in length and texture. Kendall's takes the longest.
> ...


Awesome! Girls rule! Any specific colors or combinations of markings you'll be looking for? Or just whatever you fall in love with? I was so certain before getting all of my long coat girl chis the exact colors and markings that I was looking for. I wanted an all white chi and a blue chi. But I had the hardest time finding those two colors. In the end I ended up going with the first pup I fell in love with that came from a good breeder. If I ever get a 5th, I may be a bit more picky though, and try and find one that's really unique.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awesome! Girls rule! Any specific colors or combinations of markings you'll be looking for? Or just whatever you fall in love with? I was so certain before getting all of my long coat girl chis the exact colors and markings that I was looking for. I wanted an all white chi and a blue chi. But I had the hardest time finding those two colors. In the end I ended up going with the first pup I fell in love with that came from a good breeder. If I ever get a 5th, I may be a bit more picky though, and try and find one that's really unique.


I would LOVE an all white one they really are beautiful! Pablos breeder had an all white girl and she was gorgeous! I Love the blues too. I think I will defos go back to Neevas breeder though, Neevas mummy has retired after neevas litter but she does have a breeding girl who is gorgeous she's a cream coloured chi lovely nature! Neevas got a fantastic nature and the breeder was fantastic and bred for the breed standard along with nature and health so I do have my trust in her and her main sire usually fathers blue lc's so heres hoping eee! I love unique looking chi's though I can say in Scotland there are a lot of bad breeders of chi's I've seen some that I'm positive aren't even chihuahuas so it is hard trying to get one it took me a while to find Neeva and Pablo! I may travel for the next one. How do you think your crew would take to a 5th one? Is there any fighting among your lot I think thats the thing I worry most about when adding a 3rd buuuut saying that If I can pull apart two english bull terriers then chihuahuas will be a walk in the park :laughing5:


----------



## Jenna&JoJo (Aug 30, 2015)

My Jo is my first long hair and I too and now hooked and know for sure that any I get in the future will be long hair. I too love grooming him, it's super relaxing. I didn't know what a difference it would be. My boy will be more of the long silky variety I think than the plusher variety and I know that next time I will want one that has more density to the coat. I'm suspecting the show line long coats have more density...


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> My Jo is my first long hair and I too and now hooked and know for sure that any I get in the future will be long hair. I too love grooming him, it's super relaxing. I didn't know what a difference it would be. My boy will be more of the long silky variety I think than the plusher variety and I know that next time I will want one that has more density to the coat. I'm suspecting the show line long coats have more density...


I think the silky ones are gorgeous!!! Have you posted any pics of Jo? Id love to see some! Neevas parents both had very long double coats, her dad especially had the thickest hair I've ever felt he must be so warm lol! I'm unsure how she will turn out though her coat is very very thick right now it takes ages to get her wet in the bath, the water just kinda sits on the top layer its bizarre but thankfully she loves getting brushed so any loose hairs I can get to save them getting everywhere. I think it differs, I do know double coats are preferred on both smooth and long hairs with extra fur around the neck and tail buuuut I have seen pups that were carefully bred and planned to be shown ending up with very sparse coats! Oh the crazy world of chihuahuas eh..


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > I'm managing alright
> ...


Aw thanks! And oh I wonder why he's scared of men, millie is a it weary of them to be honest she doesn't go off it but she just acts reserved. I got this really good puppy chew spray from pets at home you should get some it actually works really well. I got in my mouth after forgetting I had some on my hands and wow I was nearly sick haha! To be honest Chinese and Netflix sounds like a nice night in, that's what we do but I'm really missing Orange is the new black I can't wait for the next series! 
I don't know what I'm doing yet for anniversary I've just realised its my second anniversary! Hahah, I can't believe I didn't realise that I just said to Curtis what we guna do for our first anniversary and he went what you on about we have been married a year and seven months Jessica I was like oh -_- hahah! Oops!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw thanks! And oh I wonder why he's scared of men, millie is a it weary of them to be honest she doesn't go off it but she just acts reserved. I got this really good puppy chew spray from pets at home you should get some it actually works really well. I got in my mouth after forgetting I had some on my hands and wow I was nearly sick haha! To be honest Chinese and Netflix sounds like a nice night in, that's what we do but I'm really missing Orange is the new black I can't wait for the next series!
> I don't know what I'm doing yet for anniversary I've just realised its my second anniversary! Hahah, I can't believe I didn't realise that I just said to Curtis what we guna do for our first anniversary and he went what you on about we have been married a year and seven months Jessica I was like oh -_- hahah! Oops!


Its strange isn't it? I don't get it, he's never had a bad experience I asked the trainers and they did say that men give off a different vibe than woman! Neeva loves everyone she's a hussy she will run up to people and just open her legs so you can scratch her stomach! Omg I'm so excited for when the new season comes on so many unanswered questions!! hahaha no way thats something I would do thats hilarious, theres an age gap between me and John and ages ago I was talking to someone about it and I actually said "yeah I was 15 and he was 27" I have no idea why I said that hahaha don't get me wrong the person found it hilarious I was just like why the hell did I just make my boyfriend out to be a predator :laughing5: :laughing5: Meant to say I was 19 when I met him and he was 24 oh lord help me! I need a muzzle with half of the stupid stuff that comes out my mouth!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw thanks! And oh I wonder why he's scared of men, millie is a it weary of them to be honest she doesn't go off it but she just acts reserved. I got this really good puppy chew spray from pets at home you should get some it actually works really well. I got in my mouth after forgetting I had some on my hands and wow I was nearly sick haha! To be honest Chinese and Netflix sounds like a nice night in, that's what we do but I'm really missing Orange is the new black I can't wait for the next series!
> ...


What's the trainor like? I'm starting a new class on Wednesday and the woman sounds really good so I'm looking forward to that. I've got another two ringcraft classes that I've started one on Wednesday aswel and the other on Friday.
Omg naughty neeva haha! My lot hate being on their backs they like freak out and jump up. Everytime I see neeva it makes me want a long coat, if the right one comes up though I will have to get her because what I'm looking for seems hard to find.
ee Caitlin that's hilarious, what did John say!? Bless him haha, you got any ideas what we should do for our *second* wedding anniversary? I was thinking maybe a log cabin with a hot tub so we can take the dogs. It isn't till march though so we have plenty time to book something.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> What's the trainor like? I'm starting a new class on Wednesday and the woman sounds really good so I'm looking forward to that. I've got another two ringcraft classes that I've started one on Wednesday aswel and the other on Friday.
> Omg naughty neeva haha! My lot hate being on their backs they like freak out and jump up. Everytime I see neeva it makes me want a long coat, if the right one comes up though I will have to get her because what I'm looking for seems hard to find.
> ee Caitlin that's hilarious, what did John say!? Bless him haha, you got any ideas what we should do for our *second* wedding anniversary? I was thinking maybe a log cabin with a hot tub so we can take the dogs. It isn't till march though so we have plenty time to book something.


They're amazing, Pablo was getting bad separation anxiety from Neeva and they were like just bring him too no charge I was like that is so nice! So now Pablos back in classes as well which is really fun! How are you finding ring craft? Neeva is totally bonkers I couldnt find her this morning went outside and there she is about a foot deep in dirt she loves getting wet and rolling in stuff I dread when her long hair comes in keeping her clean is going to be an effort  A little LC would look so cute in your pack!! John just laughs at me i think he's reached the point he's just so used to the stuff I say :laughing5: I feel sorry for him that he puts up with me haha!! Yes I totally agree with a log cabin the dogs would love that!!! I'd love to go to one at winter time as up north here in winter is beautiful, don't know how Pabs would handle the drive though he gets car sick even going to puppy classes the wee soul I think if we go anywhere he'll need either a wee sedative or some anti sickness!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Neeva is looking good! What an adorable little girl you have there! I see Pablo tried to photo bomb in that one shot! Little scamp!!! LOL!

Yep, hotter than Hades here this last week. Today is 40 degrees celcius (about 108 F for those of you in the states). Freaking HOT!!!! Needless to say, we haven't been out much.

But, hey, like most of you I'll take it....in a short 10 weeks or so it will surely be snowing - and that's a whole other sort of HELL in Canada. Ugh!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Dorothy's Mom said:


> Neeva is looking good! What an adorable little girl you have there! I see Pablo tried to photo bomb in that one shot! Little scamp!!! LOL!
> 
> Yep, hotter than Hades here this last week. Today is 40 degrees celcius (about 108 F for those of you in the states). Freaking HOT!!!! Needless to say, we haven't been out much.
> 
> But, hey, like most of you I'll take it....in a short 10 weeks or so it will surely be snowing - and that's a whole other sort of HELL in Canada. Ugh!


Thanks so much!!! Pablo is always shadowing her thats his lady 

Wow 40!? A heatwave in Scotland is considered 17 LOL!! Oh how I wish we had hot days like that!

I have to confess as much as Scottish winter really likes to ruin everything it'll be interesting to see what they think of their first snow!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jenna&JoJo said:


> My Jo is my first long hair and I too and now hooked and know for sure that any I get in the future will be long hair. I too love grooming him, it's super relaxing. I didn't know what a difference it would be. My boy will be more of the long silky variety I think than the plusher variety and I know that next time I will want one that has more density to the coat. I'm suspecting the show line long coats have more density...


Yes...def post pics of Jo so that we can put a face to the name


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > What's the trainor like? I'm starting a new class on Wednesday and the woman sounds really good so I'm looking forward to that. I've got another two ringcraft classes that I've started one on Wednesday aswel and the other on Friday.
> ...



Aw I wish my trainor said that  haha, mine charges per dog and it's not that cheap to be honest but it will be good to have them trained well. I love ringcraft loads, I think it's dead good the people are lovely and there's all types of dogs so it's interesting. There was two Bedlington terriers there they had mohekans haha! Millie's was looking at them like 'wow ive never seen one like you before!'
Hahah I can't believe she just rolls in mud bless her she sounds mint such a character, does she mind getting washed? 
I definitely want one in the future, we went to a log cabin for our first anniversary so it would be nice to go to one again I think we might chose one up your way this year though since it's near Gretna green we could visit on the way..
Ah it's a shame Pablo doesn't like the car millie loves it she sits by her cupboard where all her carriers etc are and cries when she wants a car ride haha! She's crazy, is there not a dog sickness medicine you could get?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Aw I wish my trainor said that  haha, mine charges per dog and it's not that cheap to be honest but it will be good to have them trained well. I love ringcraft loads, I think it's dead good the people are lovely and there's all types of dogs so it's interesting. There was two Bedlington terriers there they had mohekans haha! Millie's was looking at them like 'wow ive never seen one like you before!'
> Hahah I can't believe she just rolls in mud bless her she sounds mint such a character, does she mind getting washed?
> I definitely want one in the future, we went to a log cabin for our first anniversary so it would be nice to go to one again I think we might chose one up your way this year though since it's near Gretna green we could visit on the way..
> Ah it's a shame Pablo doesn't like the car millie loves it she sits by her cupboard where all her carriers etc are and cries when she wants a car ride haha! She's crazy, is there not a dog sickness medicine you could get?


We're 65 per dog but she let us bring Pabs for free and even gave us a discount on Neeva which was super nice, one of the trainers has 6 chihuahuas! Im glad you are enjoying ring craft though thats awesome. I love bedlington terriers they look like little lambs so cute. She doesn't mind getting washed she loves getting dried and brushed though which is so good really is half the battle!! Yes yes yes come up my way with your crew  that would be so much fun. The thing is he's the same as mills he loves going into the car just his stomach doesn't allow him we drove up to Calander which is over an hour away and he was sick about 10 times it was such a shame  There is stuff they give it to babies too but I don't know if its any good I might get some and try him on it because we love going days out!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> Chiluv04 said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome! Girls rule! Any specific colors or combinations of markings you'll be looking for? Or just whatever you fall in love with? I was so certain before getting all of my long coat girl chis the exact colors and markings that I was looking for. I wanted an all white chi and a blue chi. But I had the hardest time finding those two colors. In the end I ended up going with the first pup I fell in love with that came from a good breeder. If I ever get a 5th, I may be a bit more picky though, and try and find one that's really unique.
> ...


I'm sure they'd get used to a 5th. We've come this far lol. Bailey started out as an only dog and has had to take me adding 3 girls since lol. I have no plans to add another anytime soon if at all. Mine are all very young, so it's hard to imagine I wouldn't add another at some point. But on another note. 4 is a lot. And even though we have a good system, at some point after mine have grown old and pass on...I'm sure to keep chi's in smaller quantities. To me...2 is perfect. 3...made me want 4. 3 is such an odd number, but it can work. I liked that I could take 1 and leave 2. But taking 2 made me feel bad about leaving 1 lol. 4 is good in that you can take 2 and leave 2. It's also easier to get renters to rent to you the less you have. God forbid divorce or a breakup, finding a place as a single individual with 4 dogs can be tough. And although it sucks to think like that. I feel it's something everyone needs to be aware of. No matter how secure a relationship seems. So when adding another pet, it's best to consider every single aspect possible and to have a plan.


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

I


Cait93x said:


> Jessicashield said:
> 
> 
> > Aw I wish my trainor said that
> ...


It was nice of her to say you could bring Pablo too, and Omg have you seen her chihuahuas? I love meeting other chis, I never really get to see them though they aren't many round here  and me too, I had never seen the bedlingtons before and I loved them. After chihuahuas, Pomeranians are my favourite I've been looking at one and she is perfect but I think it's too soon for another puppy so I'm guna have to wait until the others have grown up abit. It's nice that she enjoys being groomed, I'm becoming abit obsessed with grooming products haha I have like ten shampoos that i haven't used yet. I don't want wash them too often though because I don't want there coats to become dry. Have you got any recent photos of pabs?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> I'm sure they'd get used to a 5th. We've come this far lol. Bailey started out as an only dog and has had to take me adding 3 girls since lol. I have no plans to add another anytime soon if at all. Mine are all very young, so it's hard to imagine I wouldn't add another at some point. But on another note. 4 is a lot. And even though we have a good system, at some point after mine have grown old and pass on...I'm sure to keep chi's in smaller quantities. To me...2 is perfect. 3...made me want 4. 3 is such an odd number, but it can work. I liked that I could take 1 and leave 2. But taking 2 made me feel bad about leaving 1 lol. 4 is good in that you can take 2 and leave 2. It's also easier to get renters to rent to you the less you have. God forbid divorce or a breakup, finding a place as a single individual with 4 dogs can be tough. And although it sucks to think like that. I feel it's something everyone needs to be aware of. No matter how secure a relationship seems. So when adding another pet, it's best to consider every single aspect possible and to have a plan.



I think 4 would defos be my limit! I do like the idea of if I'm going somewhere and taking 1 then the other two have each other for company, i'd hate them to be lonely  Yup we totally talked it out when we decided to get our first pet, but Id rather a dog than a baby! Even though my mother thinks grandchildren would be the best thing ever but she will not be getting any from me and john just dogs ha! Totally not a child person. :laughing5:


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> I
> 
> It was nice of her to say you could bring Pablo too, and Omg have you seen her chihuahuas? I love meeting other chis, I never really get to see them though they aren't many round here  and me too, I had never seen the bedlingtons before and I loved them. After chihuahuas, Pomeranians are my favourite I've been looking at one and she is perfect but I think it's too soon for another puppy so I'm guna have to wait until the others have grown up abit. It's nice that she enjoys being groomed, I'm becoming abit obsessed with grooming products haha I have like ten shampoos that i haven't used yet. I don't want wash them too often though because I don't want there coats to become dry. Have you got any recent photos of pabs?


Not yet but she did inform me theres a chihuahua meet up every saturday afternoon at this wee enclosed hall near us! So will be attending that super excited eee! I do love poms they are adorable little dogs so fluffy you could sit it on your head at winter to keep your head warm lol! I think once every 2 weeks is how much I wash my two because they're dirty pups and roll in dead things all the bloody time! I have a few I think ill upload, but he always strikes the most god awful poses they're such strange dogs, Neeva is now in the humping stage and keeps humping pablo all the time even out walks the worst is he lets her and I actually think he likes it


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> I think 4 would defos be my limit! I do like the idea of if I'm going somewhere and taking 1 then the other two have each other for company, i'd hate them to be lonely  Yup we totally talked it out when we decided to get our first pet, but Id rather a dog than a baby! Even though my mother thinks grandchildren would be the best thing ever but she will not be getting any from me and john just dogs ha! Totally not a child person. :laughing5:



We are on the same page babe! No babies coming from me either. I am 32, and if I haven't changed my mind by now, odds are I'm not going to lol. My bro has 2 young girls. I enjoy seeing them at holidays 😂that's bout all I can stand. There's enough kids in my family. 
4 is a nice well rounded number. I love my crew and have no doubt you'll enjoy yours. I planned on making it even with 2 boys and 2 girls lol. But ended with Bailey as an only boy. So I know your 3rd will be a girl. What about your 4th?


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> We are on the same page babe! No babies coming from me either. I am 32, and if I haven't changed my mind by now, odds are I'm not going to lol. My bro has 2 young girls. I enjoy seeing them at holidays 😂that's bout all I can stand. There's enough kids in my family.
> 4 is a nice well rounded number. I love my crew and have no doubt you'll enjoy yours. I planned on making it even with 2 boys and 2 girls lol. But ended with Bailey as an only boy. So I know your 3rd will be a girl. What about your 4th?


When I first started dating john the first year I was too scared to be like oh I don't want children incase he was like uh well I do.. And I pretty knew he was the person I'll marry so I was terrified and thankfully he brought it up and he said he didnt want kids Ive never been so happy :laughing5: My sister will be the one to have kids so like your bro my mum will still get grankids! I have zero patience I wish I did but I just don't. Im way to irresponsible for kids I can't even make it through the day without hurting myself never mind a tiny child lol!! I am stuck on the 4th Pablo would accept another male dog happily he's just happy to be with other dogs he's not got a dominant side at all the wee soul. So maybe another boy to balance it out but I have a soft spot for girls and I do like having Pablo as the only boy since he is the baby, he's quite a sensitive little guy lol!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Cait93x said:


> When I first started dating john the first year I was too scared to be like oh I don't want children incase he was like uh well I do.. And I pretty knew he was the person I'll marry so I was terrified and thankfully he brought it up and he said he didnt want kids Ive never been so happy :laughing5: My sister will be the one to have kids so like your bro my mum will still get grankids! I have zero patience I wish I did but I just don't. Im way to irresponsible for kids I can't even make it through the day without hurting myself never mind a tiny child lol!! I am stuck on the 4th Pablo would accept another male dog happily he's just happy to be with other dogs he's not got a dominant side at all the wee soul. So maybe another boy to balance it out but I have a soft spot for girls and I do like having Pablo as the only boy since he is the baby, he's quite a sensitive little guy lol!!



Awe....well you are going to make one fierce bride someday. I think it's great to even things out and have two of each. You're stronger than me lol, my weakness for long coat girls outweighed my desire to keep things even. I too love having Bailey as my only boy though. He's my first chi baby and our connection is crazy strong.


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

Aww! She's growing so fast. Is she as soft as she looks??


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Chiluv04 said:


> Awe....well you are going to make one fierce bride someday. I think it's great to even things out and have two of each. You're stronger than me lol, my weakness for long coat girls outweighed my desire to keep things even. I too love having Bailey as my only boy though. He's my first chi baby and our connection is crazy strong.


I do have a sneaky suspicion that I will end up with another 2 LC's I just love them they're just gorgeous and watching them change from the ugly stage they go through into beautiful dogs! I'm the exact same with pablo crazy connection! Also him and Neeva are just chalk and cheese he's very sensitive and clingy loves nothing more than to be cuddling you.. Where as Neeva well Neeva is insane shes so confident and independent super sassy too! She loves a cuddle and a kiss on her terms a bit cat like? Super focused too, she would've made a good show dog but her stop isn't as pronounced as pablos it doesn't slope but it isn't a full 90 degree stop maybe a 87 :laughing5: it's just that lil bit off! But she's perfect to me  youll need to get more pics of Bailey he really is a cutie!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Moonfall said:


> Aww! She's growing so fast. Is she as soft as she looks??


She still is tiny I'm hoping she'll really take a stretch in the next two months! But she has zero idea if her size throws herself full force into everything including people and dogs ha. And yeah she's mega soft perfect little hot water bottle


----------

